# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > ابزارهای گزارش سازی در دلفی >  نرم افزاری که پسوند qrp رو بشناسه

## sajadvahedi

سلام بر همه دوستان
دنبال نرم افزاری می گردم که به تونه گزارشی های رو که با پسوند Qrp ذخیره می کنم باز کنه و بتونه print کنه.
چنین نرم افزاری هست یا نه ؟

----------


## alinikaein

سلام دوست عزيز؛

شما مي‌تونيد با دلفي و Quick Report اين كار را انجام بديد.
اين پروژه توي سايت Proje Bazar هم تعريف شده بود انگار.


يا علي... موفق باشيد...

----------


## benyaminrahimi

اگه منظورت بازکدن و تغییرات روی فایل های کییک ریپورت کامپوننت qrdesign میتونه کمکت کنه

----------


## hosseinmehr

من این برنامه را خودم نوشتم و ازش استفاده می کنم.

----------


## reza7790

سلام

یکی از آشناها با یه برنامه حسابداری کار میکنه که فرمت خروجی اون qrp است .
حالا من نیاز دارم که این فایلهارو هم مشاهده و هم به اکسل انتقال بدم

امروز چند تا برنامه رو گرفتم از اینترنت برای مشاهده این فایلها اما هیچ کدوم نتونستن این فایلهارو باز کنن
تا فایل رو لود میکردن برنامه بسته میشد

برنامه ها هم اینا بودن :
Dr. Regener
oneview 1.1
Quickreport Viewer 5 
و همین برنامه بالایی

راستیت نمیدونم مشکلش چیه 
وقتی هم با این برنامه بالا که دوستان معرفی کردن باز میکنم این پیغام رو میده
Metafile is not valid.

ممنون میشم بنده را راهنمایی کنین

----------


## efy3659

عالی بود . 
پیشنهاد میدم بچه ها فقط و فقط از برنامه ای که *hosseinmehr*نوشته استفاده کنن چون واقعا توپ بود .

----------


## ashkan.farhadi

> عالی بود . 
> پیشنهاد میدم بچه ها فقط و فقط از برنامه ای که *hosseinmehr*نوشته استفاده کنن چون واقعا توپ بود .


واسه من همش میزنه File Does not exist

----------

